# BRAND NEW BABY! Born April 30th 2007!!!



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey everyone! Guess what! You can stop hearing me moan and groan about my worries about the arrival of my lone puppy. SHE (Yes a GIRL!) has FINALLY arrived!

My boyfriend came home from work and saw Chels in her whelping box but did not think anything of it. All of the sudden, he hears a odd noise coming from her. "That's a new noise.." he thought when he peered down and hiding near Chelsea was this dark tan & black little girl! She blended right in with the blanket!

ITS A GIRL!!

Chelsea managed to deliver by herself without ANY warning of being in labor (or we would have stayed home from work!) She did SUCH a fantastic job that the ONLY sign of birth (other than the baby of course) is a few drops of blood on her toy. THATS IT! Everything else is spotless and cleaned up. The baby was cleaned up VERY well.

We took Chelsea & baby into the vet today to double check their health. While we were in, there was another woman there whose chihuahua gave birth to 3 babies the night before. (Small world!)

Anyway - we've decided to keep her (how could we not?!) Her name is Phoebe! Chelsea is being a FANTASTIC Mom and attending to Phoebe's every cry and need. Anytime anyone other than Forrest or I go near her, she growls at them. (She's protecting her little one!)

Here are Phoebe's first pictures of her first day on earth!


















Momma is happy.. but very tired!













































It's been a LONG day!















































Does anyone have any guesses as to what she's going to look like when she is older? (Maybe someone can find a picture??)


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Some more:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Yay! congratulations! she's a cutie!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

She looks like a little monkey, lol.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh and she was 3.8oz


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i was gonna say, thats a good size pup! shes very cute, she looks alot like rosies colouring when she was born, id expect a red base with black sabling and a black mask from her as she gets bigger 

Congrats, im glad everyones doing well...
now you can at least get some sleep!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats! I'm so happy she finally came & everything went so smoothly! She's a cutie!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I guess this means we can all stop checking 10 times a day to see if there's a puppy!  Hmmm...now what can we obsess over?!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Beautiful baby! What kind of camera are you using? Those are great shots. I'm having difficulty with my macro function on my camera... would love for my fotos to turn out that good!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

aww congratulations!! she is sooo cute :love5:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Well finally! :lol: I'm so glad mommy and baby are doing well :love5:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yayyyyyy finally!!! Congratulations, she is beautiful!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Congratulations to you and to Chelsea. What a good mommy she is.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

congrats shes gorgeous


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations lucky you x x x


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats :foxes_207:

I'm so happy for you all - Rachel said the same think i was thinking I've become obsessed with Chelsea's baby.

Atleast my boyf (Adam) will get some peace - that's what he thinks I'm Chi broody again :lol: :lol: :lol:

Enjoy and keep the pics coming xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

foxywench said:


> i was gonna say, thats a good size pup! shes very cute, she looks alot like rosies colouring when she was born, id expect a red base with black sabling and a black mask from her as she gets bigger
> 
> Congrats, im glad everyones doing well...
> now you can at least get some sleep!


Get some sleep?! LOL We got NONE of that last night since the whelping box is in our room. For the most part she did pretty well and it was quiet the majority of the night until about 2am and the baby starting whining and Chelsea started whining and pacing because (we guess) she didn't understand what the baby wanted. She was like "I fed you! WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME??!" lol. Turns out.. the baby was just cold. So we put the heating pad on half of the whelping box and it was better. We also put some blankets around the crate (that holds the whelping box) to protect from drafts.

Then any noise she heard, she would bark and whine because she was trying to protect her baby.

NOW, I am in the family room and she HAS to be with me.. so she's with me, whining because she wants to protect her baby but HER mommy (me) is in the family room. (So she's torn).

Is her CONSTANT whining (Chelsea) normal?


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Mexibeach said:


> Beautiful baby! What kind of camera are you using? Those are great shots. I'm having difficulty with my macro function on my camera... would love for my fotos to turn out that good!



Believe it or not, it's my camera phone. I have the Verizon EnV. It's only a 2 megapixel but it does okay.  I have a better camera, a 10megapixel Canon Rebel XTi but the battery is dead and I lost the charger so I have to get a new one!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

the pink fairy said:


> Congrats :foxes_207:
> 
> I'm so happy for you all - Rachel said the same think i was thinking I've become obsessed with Chelsea's baby.
> 
> ...


Awee! Well you can still obsess over her.  You can now obsess over her growing and progressing into a rambunctious (sp?) chihuahua!


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I just might end up doing so.

Phoebe is so cute - sooooo tiny xx


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I just can't believe something that big came out of Chelsea! (Well it may be tiny).. but something of that size coming out of Chels.. just amazes me!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!! I want her! She's so pretty.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well Jemini was like you and had to be with us when was in the living room. so we had two crates(we did the same as you) one in my room and one in the living room.

and if she wanted to be with us we'd move the crate out in the living room with us.


As for the puppy i have a brindle mind so i think it's has a bit of brindle in it! 

Also which one of your pups was your "pillow" in one of the shots? That's how Jamoka sits when i drive


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

o goodness!!! how precious is she!! i have never seen a chi the day they were born! lil paws & everything are so tiny!! congrats!!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> well Jemini was like you and had to be with us when was in the living room. so we had two crates(we did the same as you) one in my room and one in the living room.
> 
> and if she wanted to be with us we'd move the crate out in the living room with us.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if she would turn out to be brindle because her fur is so confusing. Its dark.. but its light in places.. it looks light undercoat but dark overcoat.. have NO idea. 

The "pillow" is Jada. She's done that since she was a puppy.. has to be up there and she'll sleep behind our necks, lol.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea i know Jamoka crys when i don't let him up behind my neck. He likes to look out the window.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Can you give me any advice for brand new pups since you've had them before? Should I not handle the puppy? Should I supplement some feedings here and there to make sure baby is getting enough milk?

As for the pillow.. she just likes to go up there and go to sleep. (You know.. because being carried around places is SOOo exhausting!! lol)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL your are sooo right 


well when Jemini had her pups i didn't have to do anything! I just checked on them made sure she ate good because she did have 6 pups. so i gave her eggs(cooked) and cottage cheese mixed with her puppy food and i'd give her some Nutri cal.

We handled the puppies everyday i couldn't keep my younger sister (6) off of them. she would sit there and hold one in her lap and rub Jemini. I feel as long as she's oh k with you holding them then it's fine. I also asked my vet and she said the same thing as long as she's oh k with it


OH yea you must show mom love too don't forget that she needs love too, Jemini got mad when we'd come over to just touch the puppies and not her.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

AWwee.. well of course she gets love. She is very insistant on it. She's scared a little, we think - so I try to comfort her while she comforts her pup.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive got a feeling shell be sable

this is roxie from vixies litter








you can see she has that black mask and the red undercoat and black "waves" on her overcoat.








as she grew she turned into this by 8 weeks, the red undercoat with the black sabling over, its almost a brindle look but brindle the dark would go all the way down the shat rather than just lay on top.
now shes a solid red with sabline on just her ears.

Rosie was MUCh darker than Roxie








she was very heavily sabled.
at 8 weeks she looked like








still lots of heavy sabling, but you can see its dispersing


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

and now rosie looks like








you can see shes got alot of sabling by her bibcage and still has the mask
im guessing this little puppy will have clouration much like rosies


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

How cute! Yeah she looks a LOT like the first pup, Roxie! I can't tell from the picture but were Roxie's ears pitch black? Phoebe's are.. wondering how that will turn out.

Thanks for sharing those from newborn to now pictures. Can you post MORE? lol!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

wow Rosie's look REALLY changed.. she's GORGEOUS!!!!!! Any updated ones on Roxie? lol


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrats the pup is super super gorgeous! My and my boyf we're going 'AWwwWwwww' at every pic! We want another chi now!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ok, you asked for it lol
Roxie:

































her ears and face started out black

(ok for some reason its not resizing so im VERY sorry folks!


----------



## LandOliver (Mar 25, 2007)

What a beautiful...adorable...gorgeous puppy!!!! Of course you are keeping her.....who wouldn't? LOL


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Roxie as of about a month ago with her new frined:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

then theres rosie (who was much darker than roxie)
she looked almsot solid black when born
































her ears were completly black too come to think of it lol


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

and she tunred into the girl you see above


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, it's so strange how Roxie started out with a black face but there is barely any black on her face now! How fun!

They are such cute girls! I definitely think the Phoebs will look A LOT like them (but being shorthair as far as I know!) It's hard to tell which one she looks like more at this point.. Roxie or Rosie!!


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

AWW!! adorable! congrats!!


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

OMG she is so healthy looking.  What a darling little girl. She's gonna' be a hottie!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Congratulations!! So glad everything worked out. Great pics, so cute!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats!! That baby chi is soooooooooo adorable, and it's great that you're keeping her! Good luck with everything!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I still have some boyfriend convincing but I'm sure everything will work out pretty well with us keeping her! 

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Awww congrats! Im glad she did so good


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new baby. She is so cute! I'm glad everything went well :wave:


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

She's absolutely adorable. Congrats on your new arrival now hopefully you can relax a little bit LOL.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

wow how adorable, those piccys are awsome. Ive never seen a puppies umbilical cord lol, wow, and how cute is she curled up with mum thats sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet!! awwww, shes precious!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

How did I miss this thread?
I can't believe I did.
Any way congratulations to you and mum and baby, and what a gorgeous colour she is too.
Gotta go to work now so I can go with a smile on my face.
Well done XXXXXXXX


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats!Mother and child look lovely!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Oh gosh!! SHE IS SO GORGEOUS!!!! I am in love!!! And weirdly enough your chi look's like my Lola haha. Good luck to you, your chi and newborn chi. She is gorgeous!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you! Phoebe (the baby) is doing GREAT! She's getting bigger ALREADY (I think). Her features are becoming more formed in my opinion. Her belly is bigger.. she's just bigger all around. She MUST be up to 4oz NOW! 

Chelsea is doing great, taking care of her. She spends ALL her time with Phoebe although she is becoming a little more laid back about it and will leave her for more than 2 seconds at a time. She's a good Momma.  

I found my camera charger for my GOOD camera.. will have to update some more pictures as soon as the battery is done charging. Maybe there will be some differences!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Chelsea sounds like a great mama and little Phoebe is sooo cute!!
I can't wait to watch her grow up! :love5:


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> Chelsea sounds like a great mama and little Phoebe is sooo cute!!
> I can't wait to watch her grow up! :love5:


Me neither! I can't wait to see what color eyes she has and what kind of personality she has.. I can't wait until she's running around and wanting to be with Forrest and I in our laps.. We are both very excited and love watching her grow!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Oh goodness - one day I'd love to go through all this  It just seems so exciting, and so wonderful. I remember when my bunnies had babies, and I thought THAT was the cutest thing ever xD But they were all outside, and you weren't allowed to touch the newborns because the mom might eat them


----------

